# England Premier League Week 30 (March 09-10)



## spkutano (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Mar 8, 2019)

*Southampton vs Tottenham Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Southampton:
Gunn; Bednarek, Yoshida, Vestergaard; Valery, Romeu, Hojbjerg, Bertrand; Ward-Prowse, Redmond; Austin

Tottenham:
Lloris; Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Dier, Winks; Sissoko, Eriksen, Son; Harry Kane

Southampton are on the 17th place with 27 points. The Saints are just two points away from the relegation zone, so the situation is very complicated. The actual form is poor, they have lost three of the last four matches in the Premier League. The atmosphere in the squad is far from desired, while the players confidence is low. Southampton managed to beat Fulham, but lost to Cardiff City, Arsenal and Manchester United last weekend. Manager Ralph Hasenhuttl is feeling big pressure, as well as the players. They will try to get something from this match, however it will be extremely difficult against the title pretenders and Champions League quarter-finalists. As I wrote above, Southampton lost 3:2 to Manchester United last weekend. Despite the defeat, I believe the display at Old Trafford was solid. Southampton were very close to remain unbeaten, but lost 3:2 with a late effort from Romelu Lukaku. Yann Valery and James Ward-Prowse scored two beautiful goals against the Red Devils. Hasenhuttl could decide to name the same eleven in this match, although Danny Ings is looking for a place after recovering from a hamstring injury. Mario Lemina and Michael Obafemi remain sidelined through injuries. 

Tottenham are on the third position with 61 points. For a long time they were a genuine title pretenders, however a series of poor results saw them 10 points behind the leaders Manchester City. The Spurs suffered two defeats on the last three matches in the Premier League. They lost 2:1 to Burnley and 2:0 to Chelsea, while shared the points with Arsenal in the North London derby. Tottenham were lucky not to lose that match thanks to the last-minute penalty save from Hugo Lloris. However, there is something positive in the last period.  Mauricio Pochettino's men recorded two victories against Borussia Dortmund in the Champions League and have secured quarter-finals. The Spurs won 3:0 at Wembley and then won 1:0 at Westfalen in Dortmund. Another positive news is that Dele Alli has returned to full training this week. The England international could be included in the squad for this match. Kieran Trippier, who was rested in midweek, is rated as doubtful, as well as Harry Winks. Manager Mauricio Pochettino has been given a two-match touchline ban and fined £10,000 by the Football Association for angrily confronting referee Mike Dean after the match with Burnley. Pochettino admitted he "crossed the line" with the official and later made a public apology to the referee.

*Southampton vs Tottenham Prediction*:

Southampton are out of form in the last period. They suffered three defeats on the last four matches and the Saints are just two points away from the relegation zone. The players are under heavy pressure and I expect Tottenham to win this match. The quality is on their side, no doubt about that. 

*Southampton vs Tottenham Pick*: Away win @ 1.89 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (Mar 8, 2019)

*Arsenal vs Manchester United Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Arsenal:
Leno; Maitland-Niles, Sokratis, Koscielny, Kolasinac; Guendouzi, Xhaka; Mkhitaryan, Ramsey, Iwobi; Lacazette

Manchester United:
De Gea; Young, Smalling, Lindelof, Shaw; Fred, McTominay, Pogba; Pereira; Lukaku, Rashford

Arsenal are between the teams fighting for Champions League spot. The Gunners have 57 points, one less than Manchester United and that's why this match is extremely efficient. As You probably know, Arsenal lost 3:1 to the French side Rennes in UEFA Europe League on Thursday. Most probably the result have spoiled the atmosphere in the squad, however, the current domestic form is solid. Arsenal have two wins and one draw on the last three matches in the Premier League. Last weekend they played an 1:1 draw with Tottenham at Wembley. Manager Unai Emery will try to continue the positive series, though he has some injury and suspension issues. Danny Welbeck, Hector Bellerin and Rob Holding are sidelined through injuries, while Lucas Torreira must serve the first of his three-match ban for last week's sending-off against Tottenham. Alexandre Lacazette will probably lead the attack. The French striker is looking to become only the second Arsenal player to score in six consecutive home Premier League games after Thierry Henry, who did so twice (in August 2000 and October 2004). Shkodran Mustafi, who wasn't at desired level against Rennes could be replaced by Ainsley Maitland-Niles at right-back.

Manchester United have 58 points and they will try to finish between the Top 4. The Red Devils played very good since Ole Gunar Solskjaer replaced Jose Mourinho in December. The positive series continued in the last seven days. Last weekend they obtained a dramatic 3:2 win over Southampton in the Premier League. Andreas Pereira was the key name on that match after scoring his first Premier League goal and also providing an assist. Romelu Lukaku should also be mentioned as he scored a brace. On Wednesday United created a small 'miracle' by winning 3:1 against Paris Saint-Germain at Parc des Princes. Once again Romelu Lukaku scored a brace, while Marcus Rashford scored the decisive goal in the finish of the match. The atmosphere in the squad is excellent, even Solskjaer has lot of injury worries. Antonio Valencia, Phil Jones, Matteo Darmian, Jesse Lingard and Juan Mata remain sidelined through injury. The ex-Arsenal player Alexis Sanchez will also miss the match after he picked up a knee injury against Southampton. Anthony Martial, who suffered a hamstring injury against Liverpool, is also sidelined. Phil Jones, Ander Herrera and Nemanja Matic have an outside chance of making the squad. On the positive note, Paul Pogba is available after he missed the great victory in Paris through suspension.

*Arsenal vs Manchester United Preview*:

Manchester United have won three of the last four competitive matches against Arsenal. I believe the Red Devils are able to get another positive result. They are fantastic under Ole Gunar Solskjaer. On Wednesday United won 3:1 against Paris Saint-Germain at Parc des Princes and secured quarter-finals in UEFA Champions League. On contrary, Arsenal lost 3:1 at Rennes in Europe League. I don't see the Gunners winning this one.

*Arsenal vs Manchester United Pick*: Manchester United +0.5 AH @ 1.64 with Pinnacle


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 8, 2019)

In the evening, the Chievo Hoover welcomes Milan and the form is clearly on the "rosongeri" part. The difference in capacity is a given and the victory of AC Milan is very likely
*AC CHIEVO VERONA vs AC MILAN @@ AC MILAN, odds 1.60*

Leicester - Fulham, mainly due to the poor defensive behavior of the visitors, we can see many goals
*LEICESTER CITY vs FULHAM FC @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.70*


----------



## spkutano (Mar 9, 2019)

*Liverpool vs Burnley Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Liverpool: 
Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; Henderson, Fabinho, Wijnaldum; Salah, Firmino, Mane

Burnley:
Heaton; Bardsley, Tarkowski, Mee, Taylor; Hendrick, Westwood, Cork, McNeil; Barnes, Wood

After a series of poor results Liverpool lost the first place in the Premier League. The Reds have just one win on the last three league matches and Manchester City benefited from this situation. Liverpool managed to beat Watford, but shared the points with Manchester United and Everton. Jurgen Klopp's men have a scoring problem in the last period. Liverpool failed to score on three of the last four matches in all competitions. The key player Mohamed Salah is out of form, he failed to score a single goal on those four matches. The Egyptian international will be trying to end his longest league drought for Liverpool. If Mo scores on this match, he will equal the Premier League record for reaching 50 goals for a single club in the fewest matches with Alan Shearer who did so in 66 matches playing for Blackburn. For this match Klopp has some positive news. Dejan Lovren has recovered from a hamstring injury and he is available, although the Croatian defender is not expected to start. Roberto Firmino, who was only used as a substitute against Everton, will probably start from the first minute. James Milner is rated as doubtful due to a muscle problem. Finally, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain has recovered and played for the U-23 side against Derby on Friday. The 25-year-old England international had surgery in May 2018 after sustaining knee-ligament damage during a Champions League fixture with Roma.

Burnley are just two places above the drop zone and they are deeply involved into the relegation battle. The Clarets have collected 30 points and it is clear they will need more to secure the status. To be worse, they have hard opponents in the finish of the season -  Burnley take on Chelsea, Manchester City, Everton and Arsenal in their final four games of the season. That's why the next few matches could be crucial. The actual form isn't at desired level, Burnley lost the previous two games in the Premier League. They suffered a 2:0 defeat at Newcastle and lost 3:1 to Crystal Palace. But previously they went on an 8-match unbeaten streak which included five victories and three draws. Some big names were also on the list, like the home victory over title-pretenders Tottenham (2:1) in February and the draw with Manchester United (2:2) at Old Trafford in January. Manager Sean Dyche will try to repeat some of these results, however it wont be easy as the Clarets' last victory at Anfield came in September 1974. Difficult, but not impossible, particularly because Liverpool have a Champions League fixture with Bayern Munich three days later. Dyche has no fresh injury or suspension worries ahead of this match, but Aaron Lennon, Jonathan Walters and Steven Defour remain sidelined.

*Liverpool vs Burnley Prediction*:

I think Burnley wont lose high. Liverpool are far from their best form. The key player Mohamed Salah failed to score on the last few matches. Burnley showed tooths against Tottenham and Manchester United, so I expect to produce lot of problems to Liverpool.

*Liverpool vs Burnley Pick*: Burnley +2.5 AH @ 1.68 with 188Bet


----------

